# Excision of accessory spleens??



## tlnelson5 (Aug 26, 2010)

Patient had prior splenectomy and now is undergoing excision of 4 accessory spleens.  2 suprarenal, 1 anterior to the kidney, and 1 in the omentum.There is a ICD vol 3 code of 41.93 but I don't have a cross reference to a CPT code. Anyone have any ideas?


----------

